# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger of niet??

## majan

:Confused: 
hallo,ik zou deze maand op woensdag mijn menstruatie moeten krijgen,maar dit gebeurde niet,alleen de volgende dag toen ik naar het toilet ging veegde ik een beetje bloed mee( roze van kleur niet rood) en dat bleef de volgende dag ook nog zo,ben ondertussen wel ontzetten misselijk geweest en heel veel overgegeven......zou het toch kunnen dat ik zwanger ben?? durf haast geen test te doen,heb al 2 keer een miskraam gehad,ben daar best bang voor

----------


## Nikky278

Hey Majan,

ik denk dat het toch het verstandigste is om even een testje te halen. Anders blijf je je druk maken, waardoor je menstruatie uit kan blijven, met als gevolg dat je je nog meer zorgen maakt... Zou het zekere voor het onzekere nemen...

Succes!

Xx Nikky.

----------


## Riekepiek

Gewoon even testen meid, 
Het kan ook gewoon goed gaan  :Smile:

----------

